
Coronavirus: White House concedes US lacks enough test kits - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51761435
======
ars
This article is light on details, but from other reading it seems like there
was a flaw in the original test kits.

i.e. they didn't just forget to make kits, they did and they didn't work.

------
xiphias2
,,The president is expected to sign an $8.3bn (£6.4bn) funding bill passed
96-1 by the US Senate on Thursday. It is intended to help state and local
governments combat the coronavirus.''

Expected? This sounds like a joke. What can be more important for him? Trump
is doing everything to not get reelected.

~~~
boublepop
I read that as “expected to sign on Thursday“. As in,we can’t predict the
future and perhaps the signing will be moved forwards or delayed. Not that
we’re unsure if he intends to sign. I think your letting you bias cloud your
interpretation severely.

